# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kerkes per foto nga trojet came

## udhetari

a mund te sillne ketu foto te trojeve came ju lutem ne se keni i paraqitni

----------


## Jack Watson

Te linku me poshte kam gjet ca harta, ka edhe te Camerise me duket.

http://vargmal.org/dan5207

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

> a mund te sillne ketu foto te trojeve came ju lutem ne se keni i paraqitni


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1255636439

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...0&d=1255636383

----------


## EDLIN

Dy te parat jane ne Margelliç dhe e treta eshte ne Mazrrek.

----------


## arvaniti.korca

'Fotografic videos from Filiates and Paramithia gr.'  ose cdo vend tjeter qe kerkohet  me emer ne google jep shum vende te chamerise

si p.sh:   http://www.epirus.de/plataria_D.htm

----------


## EDLIN

http://www.cameriainstitute.org/albu...preveza-small#

----------


## EDLIN

Ketu ke fotografi nga Margëlliçi

http://www.e-margariti.gr/el/d_margariti.htm

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Edlin,

Na gjej nja ca foto nga Filati po pate mundesi.

Rrofsh!

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Ketu jane disa foto qe gjeta une:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...rtE5W4Nc6GjdgH

----------


## drenipz

qameri   se   shpejti   do   jesh   dhe  ti   shqiperi

----------


## EncounterAL

" Philates  by Edward_Lear, 1856 "
http://www.tate.org.uk/servlet/ViewW...&searchid=9338


 Dy foto te Filatit nga albumi i Fred_Boissonnas, botuar ne 1914.

 Tek e dyta shihet kanioni i Thyamis prane Filatit.

----------


## EDLIN

Ketu jane disa fotografi te vjetra te Fred Boissonnas, aty ke edhe nje fotografi te Filatit.

http://www.epcon.gr/afieromata/boissonnas/album.html

----------


## EDLIN

Nje menyre e mire per te gjetur fotografi nga vendi qe deshiron eshte edhe kjo :

http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=39....785438&z=6&k=2

----------


## prenceedi

http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el...&gbv=2&aq=f&oq

uroj te gjesh ate qe kerkon

----------


## EDLIN

> Edlin,
> 
> Na gjej nja ca foto nga Filati po pate mundesi.
> 
> Rrofsh!


Ja ku i ke dy..

----------


## udhetari

po fshati Kuc i kujt komune eshte e ku ndodhet ne hart me cfar emri e gjeje ne se ka foto me ndihmoni dot

----------


## EDLIN

> po fshati Kuc i kujt komune eshte e ku ndodhet ne hart me cfar emri e gjeje ne se ka foto me ndihmoni dot


Sipas kesaj harte duhet te jete Kuç-Poliheri

http://www.cameriainstitute.org/images/harta.jpg

----------


## udhetari

faleminderit per orientimin laka ja disa foto

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> Ja ku i ke dy..


Shume faleminderit plako.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ca foto nga Grikohori dhe Gumenica do desha...

----------

